

Google for Work - ewood
http://google.pwc.com/

======
ewood
The main page is mostly marketing no-speak apart from mentioning Google Apps
implementations. This article ([http://www.techrepublic.com/article/pwc-
partners-with-google...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/pwc-partners-
with-google-to-drive-enterprise-cloud-adoption/)) has more info. tl;dr - PwC
are implementing Apps for 45k of their 195k workforce. Partnership to give
Google Apps legitimacy for large enterprises.

